# Dish washer



## billyo (Jan 14, 2012)

Like to know how I can check to see to see if my pump is bad in my dishwasher


----------



## joecaption (Jan 15, 2012)

What makes you think it may be bad?
 If you Google "appliance repair" there's lots of sites with free parts break downs, FAQ's and on line help.
Your going to need your Model and ser# for anyone to be able to help you on any site.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 15, 2012)

billyo said:


> Like to know how I can check to see to see if my pump is bad in my dishwasher



Hi,

Make, model#?
LINK> Where is my model#, I need a part, where should I look for my model number Some model# helps.

What is or is not happening?

jeff.


----------



## billyo (Jan 15, 2012)

I looked on line and first things to check were drain line clogged at the disposal ,
Checked that the next thing was to check pump , it was clean, so I don't know how to check pump to see if it good.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 15, 2012)

> Make, model#?



??

jeff.


----------



## billyo (Jan 20, 2012)

jeff1 said:
			
		

> ??
> 
> jeff.



The make and model 
Fdb2310lcc2


----------



## billyo (Jan 20, 2012)

billyo said:
			
		

> The make and model
> Fdb2310lcc2



Frididaire


----------



## billyo (Jan 20, 2012)

jeff1 said:
			
		

> ??
> 
> Model fdb2310lcc2 frigidaire


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/GE-Parts/Dishwasher-Parts/Model-GSD3420Z02BB/0432/0130000/E2134705/00003?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


There is a link to a diagram of your dishwasher. I believe the impeller throws the water into the pump to be pumped out. I have seen the impeller bent and not throwing the water out . That may be what is making the noise in yours.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 20, 2012)

> Fdb2310lcc2



This d/w has 2 pumps...one for washing only and one for draining only.

The one for draining is #60 linked here.

This is an electric motor and pump....it will receive 110-120 volts AC to operate. Receiving power and the drain lines to and from the pump are ok = new drain pump time. Can hummmm and not run, can break inside, can get clogged inside, can quit dead.






Drain pump and motor assembly Manufacturer Number 154640201

jeff.


----------



## billyo (Jan 27, 2012)

jeff1 said:
			
		

> This d/w has 2 pumps...one for washing only and one for draining only.
> 
> The one for draining is #60 linked here.
> 
> ...



Bought a drain pump,did not work, need more help.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 27, 2012)

> Bought a drain pump,did not work, need more help



What happens instead? Drain pump running?...not running?
Did you prime the new pump ( pour water inside ) before firing it up?
Has the hose to and from the pump been checked?...all the way from the d/w to the house drain?

jeff.


----------



## billyo (Jan 28, 2012)

jeff1 said:
			
		

> What happens instead? Drain pump running?...not running?
> Did you prime the new pump ( pour water inside ) before firing it up?
> Has the hose to and from the pump been checked?...all the way from the d/w to the house drain?
> 
> jeff.



Did not prime pump  I called repair guys they ate coming today I will learn
More then


----------

